Ask HN: How well are 4k monitors supported under Linux? - pmoriarty
======
i000
I really wanted to cry when I saw what a 4K monitor did to my KDE4 desktop...
- It is much worse than I expected and not even remotely close to being
finished: [https://community.kde.org/KDE/High-
dpi_issues](https://community.kde.org/KDE/High-dpi_issues)

------
rayj
I have a 4k monoprice monitor. It works just great under ubuntu 14.04LTS with
a Geforce 960 and the tested nvidia blob driver. Ubuntu allows 1.5x window
title scaling, made things nicer.

------
NhanH
Pretty good from what I've seen. I've been using one for the last year. One
notable thing is that if you're using more than one monitor, you might have
issues if they have different resolution (it's unlikely you can do 2x 4K
monitors). It's rather tedious to get X + your WM to run two different DPI on
the two screens. I ended up having to run two X servers for two monitors,
which has its own limitation.

------
cauterize
Depends. I've had a Samsung U28D590D
([http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/monitors/LU28D590DS/ZA](http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/monitors/LU28D590DS/ZA))
since October 2014 with a Radeon HD 7970. Only until kernel versions 4.2-4.3
and xf86-video-ati 1:7.6 have I been able to get the DPMS to properly
activate. It was maddening having to ssh and and play the prod the DPMS state
until the monitor flickers back on. However, I quickly gave up on any HiDPI
and desktop environments and stuck with xmonad. Works like a charm now.

------
DiabloD3
It isn't a 4k issue as much as neither GTK3 nor QT5 wants to really make any
effort to force adoption of DPI-aware code, unlike what, say, Android and iOS
and Windows 10 has done, which is to force apps to have layouts specific for
certain device sizes and also be HiDPI aware, with OSX not doing specific
layouts but still requiring HiDPI awareness.

------
dman
Amusingly enough - old school tiling wm manager setups like dwm work best on
retina screens. I really enjoy using dwm on a retina display with crisp tiled
emacs windows.

